# automator n'agit pas



## turbin (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai sur mon bureau un volume (backup) monté à partir d'un PC distant sur le réseau local.

J'ai une appli (medintux) qui me permet d'envoyer via un script une commande qui fait qu'est créé un fichier .txt contenant des infos obtenue à partir sa base de donnée. Ce fichier est exporté par le script dans le volume partagé avec le PC.

J'ai créé un automator actions de dossier qui fait :
obtenir les éléments du finder indiqué (le volume partagé)
obtenir le contenu du dossier
filtrer les éléments du finder (fichier avec extension .txt)
obtenir le contenu du doc texedit
lancer un processus qui récupère le texte contenu dans le fichier.txt et l'affiche via growl en notification sur le bureau

Tout cela fonctionne TB si je glisse à la main un fichier .txt du bureau par ex dans le volume partagé sur le bureau. Par contre, si c'est la macro de l'appli qui crée et exporte le fichier dans le volume il ne se passe rien alors que le fichier .txt apparaît bien et se trouve bien dans le volume backup.

Qu'ai-je loupé ???

Merci beaucoup de votre aide car je tourne en rond et ne vois pas ce qui cloche.


----------

